# Sonic the hedgehog vs. Incredible Hulk



## Bender (Feb 2, 2008)

Sonic the hedgehog (Archie comics)



and Super Sonic



VS.


The incredible Hulk




Battleground: station Square

Round one: Sonic vs. Incredible Hulk

Round two: Super Sonic vs. incredible Hulk

In a fight who'd win?


----------



## diablejambe (Feb 2, 2008)

What can Sonic do except run?


----------



## Tash (Feb 2, 2008)

The latest version of hulk rips him a new asshole.


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 2, 2008)

Wasn't Super Sonic supposedly indestructible?


----------



## diablejambe (Feb 2, 2008)

he's easily distructible infront of Hulk


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Feb 2, 2008)

Super Sonic tanks blasts from Enerjak. Hulk can do nothing to him.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 2, 2008)

Super sonic would beat Hulk.

Hulk wouldn't beat regular and sonic and I don't think Regular sonic would beat Hulk.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 2, 2008)

Sonic would be way too fast for Hulk to hit anyway. Sonic could hit him with quick blows and win untouched.

Sonic wins without getting hit once.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 2, 2008)

Isn't this the furry that could take being hit through a galaxy, at least?


----------



## Tash (Feb 2, 2008)

Hulk has tagged FTL speedsters so Sonics theme pretty much goes down the shitter.


----------



## atom (Feb 2, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Hulk has tagged FTL speedsters so Sonics theme pretty much goes down the shitter.


Sonic can vibrate his molecules like the Flash (more or less). So there goes that.


----------



## P.I.G (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't remember the hulk being able to phase past time stoppers.


any version of the hulk would lose to sonic quite horrible once he gets a chaos emerald and spams chaos control. I'm not saying anything about super sonic either, having the hulk fight that demon is uncalled for.


----------



## Antitard (Feb 3, 2008)

FTL is too broad. Lightspeed is an understatement for him anyway. Hulk has no way of touching Sonic. Even if Sonic gets hit, it won't hurt him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends. Can Sonic get the rings back after he gets hit?


----------



## ∅ (Feb 3, 2008)

20 Chaos emerals equals the control of a million multiverses.
Super Sonic have extracted the power out of 7 Chaos emeralds.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Feb 4, 2008)

hulk takes this.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 4, 2008)

A lot of misinformation has been said about Sonic already. 20 chaos
emeralds equals the control of a million multiverses? L-O-L.

In any event, Hulk demolishes Sonic & Super Sonic. In AC comic
standards, Super Sonic is little more than a weak man's Ms. Marvel.

Sonic can't hurt Hulk, and neither can Super Sonic. One thunderclap
takes care of Sonic, stunning Super Sonic long enough to get KOed
via a haymaker from Bruce.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 4, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> A lot of misinformation has been said about Sonic already. 20 chaos
> emeralds equals the control of a million multiverses? L-O-L.


It might have been a million universes, I belive it was Ax_ who posted the scan some time ago.



> In any event, Hulk demolishes Sonic & Super Sonic. In AC comic
> standards, Super Sonic is little more than a weak man's Ms. Marvel.


So a thousand times the speed of light, being indestructable destroying a dimension (zone) is as nothing comaped to the Hulk?



> Sonic can't hurt Hulk, and neither can Super Sonic. One thunderclap
> takes care of Sonic, stunning Super Sonic long enough to get KOed
> via a haymaker from Bruce.


Read up, come back.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 4, 2008)

sonic vs huls is a toss up.
super sonic has reality bending powers and is nearly omnipotent.  he just wills hulk out of existence.  the end.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 4, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> It might have been a million universes, I belive it was Ax_ who posted the scan some time ago.



Dimitri was powered by 11-14 Chaos Emeralds. And he couldn't even beat a
non-Chaos Emerald powered Knuckles, and lost to a single chaos emerald
powered Mammoth Mogul.

Utter nonsense once again involving Sonic, has been spouted.



> So a thousand times the speed of light, being indestructable destroying a dimension (zone) is as nothing comaped to the Hulk?



Thousand times the speed of light? Really?

Let me quote the evidence I've used the last time someone claimed AC
Super Sonic was that fast and that powerful.



			
				Red Exodus said:
			
		

> Where would you like me to start?
> 
> But I guess I'll just go over Super Sonic's appearances.
> 
> ...



I now suggest you take your own advice, and read up on AC Sonic, THEN
come back once you've been properly educated.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 4, 2008)

putting super sonic against hulk is like putting thor with full odinforce against hulk.  Except super sonic just might have better reality bending powers than thor.  seriously, super sonic warped the time/space continuum and pulled a black hole out of the far future, pushed a metarex into it, then shot the black hole back to where it belonged.  super sonic is almost omnipotent, maybe he is omnipotent.  im still not sure, but hes pretty damn close.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 4, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> Dimitri was powered by 11-14 Chaos Emeralds. And he couldn't even beat a
> non-Chaos Emerald powered Knuckles, and lost to a single chaos emerald
> powered Mammoth Mogul.
> 
> Utter nonsense once again involving Sonic, has been spouted.


I've seen the scan, I'm not in error.





> Thousand times the speed of light? Really?



This scan clearly implies that he was a thousand times faster as Super Sonic.


And he was already faster than light.




> Let me quote the evidence I've used the last time someone claimed AC
> Super Sonic was that fast and that powerful.


Just because I don't run to the tram doesn't man I can.
You can not ignore feats because low end feats have been witnessed.


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2008)

Wait, we're talking Sonic's word that he's a thousand fold more powerful because he says so?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Wait, we're talking Sonic's word that he's a thousand fold more powerful because he says so?



I find it odd you're not bashing the shadow-boxing "feat".


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2008)

That just proves that Sonic is faster then a crappy comic.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 4, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I find it odd you're not bashing the shadow-boxing "feat".



It was obviously comedy


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 4, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> I've seen the scan, I'm not in error.



So you're going to put your fingers in your ear and sing "lalalala" instead?

I see you have a hard time admitting you're wrong and even moreso,
admitting to having your claims completely and utterly dismissed.



> This scan clearly implies that he was a thousand times faster as Super Sonic.



Congratulations, you've ignored my summary on the events taken place
in the comic book itself, which specifically derail Sonic's hyperbole.

Can you explain how Knuckles ran past him and got the rings necessary
to change? Regular Knuckles mind you, and Sonic was already Super at
this point.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Yes, I thought not.



> And he was already faster than light.



I see, you're actually NEW on arguing Sonic. Otherwise you'd have known
that this scene has already been dismissed as "comedy" and not as a
legitimate case for "FTL" ability.

Oh yeah, if you read those comics you'dve known that. Which you're
clearly demonstrating you haven't.



> Just because I don't run to the tram doesn't man I can.
> You can not ignore feats because low end feats have been witnessed.



No, but since you've clearly demonstrated that you have no idea what
you're doing, ignoring evidence, using misrepresented "evidence", and
are making baseless claims, you're pretty much failing all by yourself.


----------



## Frogs557 (Feb 4, 2008)

i havent read the old comics.  i get all my info from the sonic x show and from the sonic games.  seriously, super sonic rapes horribly.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 5, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> So you're going to put your fingers in your ear and sing "lalalala" instead?


No, but I'm not going to dismiss what I've seen, like you yourself.



> I see you have a hard time admitting you're wrong and even moreso,
> admitting to having your claims completely and utterly dismissed.


Sonic ran at the speed of sound once, it doesn't matter he can't run faster.
You're twisting the facts to your liking.



> Congratulations, you've ignored my summary on the events taken place
> in the comic book itself, which specifically derail Sonic's hyperbole.


Hyperbole? From where I stand, it's only your subjective view that implies that.



> Can you explain how Knuckles ran past him and got the rings necessary
> to change? Regular Knuckles mind you, and Sonic was already Super at
> this point.


Did it look like Sonic was chasing him at that point? I suggest you take a look in yout comics again.



> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


"I'm right, because I'm right. Dismissed" - Seriously, debate properly.



> I see, you're actually NEW on arguing Sonic. Otherwise you'd have known
> that this scene has already been dismissed as "comedy" and not as a
> legitimate case for "FTL" ability.


Comedy or not, that is a panel feat. Your argument is worth nothing against that. You'll need to post a scan where it says that he can't run at lightspeed or something similar to that.
Besides didn't he dodge multiple thunder bolts as well?
- They're very close to the speed of light.



> No, but since you've clearly demonstrated that you have no idea what
> you're doing, ignoring evidence, using misrepresented "evidence", and
> are making baseless claims, you're pretty much failing all by yourself.


Yes of course, I'm the one speaking out of my ass ... The only one ignoring evidence here is you.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 5, 2008)

Beyonder said:


> Sonic ran at the speed of sound once, it doesn't matter he can't run faster.



It is when he can't do jack squat to Hulk. 



> You're twisting the facts to your liking.



I know that is what you desperately believe and hope, but no, I'm afraid
I must crush your dreams and tell you that what I say is absolutely true.



> Hyperbole? From where I stand, it's only your subjective view that implies that.



More like objective since I've backed up and disproved his own claim to being
that fast. You're free to find evidence via AC comics that prove otherwise.



> Did it look like Sonic was chasing him at that point? I suggest you take a look in yout comics again.



So your response is, "Gee Red, I can't legitimately argue or explain why Super
Sonic, who said he was 1,000x faster than before, could not stop Knuckles
from sneaking past him and transforming into Hyper Knuckles."

You shoulda' said so in the first place.



> Seriously, debate properly.



I detect your hypocrisy.



> Comedy or not, that is a panel feat. Your argument is worth nothing against that. You'll need to post a scan where it says that he can't run at lightspeed



Or I can simply state exact instances where his "super speed" was non
existent, at least, in the cases of hyperbole and baseless claims from both
Sonic and people like yourself.

Hey, feel free to grab those issues yourself, if you can, read them and
disparage my statements. Prove ME wrong. I've put out my evidence.
Why not do yours?



> Besides didn't he dodge multiple thunder bolts as well?



Just 1, and it was to move his daughter aside from it. A feat that was
never repeated.



> Yes of course, I'm the one speaking out of my ass



Concession accepted.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 5, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> It is when he can't do jack squat to Hulk.


Did you even read what I wrote?



> I know that is what you desperately believe and hope, but no, I'm afraid
> I must crush your dreams and tell you that what I say is absolutely true.


Completely unecessary, if you're right prove it through the officals source (comics)



> More like objective since I've backed up and disproved his own claim to being
> that fast. You're free to find evidence via AC comics that prove otherwise.


You're view of it was subjective, again don't twist words.



> So your response is, "Gee Red, I can't legitimately argue or explain why Super
> Sonic, who said he was 1,000x faster than before, could not stop Knuckles
> from sneaking past him and transforming into Hyper Knuckles."


Again, you're twisting words.
There's a lot of low end feats that are due to the development of the plot.

But you imply that Sonic went _slower_ after transforming, because he actually catched up to Knuckles before going Super Sonic.



> You shoulda' said so in the first place.


And don't write for me. Next time I'll report you, if you feel like taking out your psychical depression through flaming do it elsewhere. 



> I detect your hypocrisy.


You do, huh? 
"I know that is what you desperately believe and hope, but no, I'm afraid
I must crush your dreams and tell you that what I say is absolutely true."



> Or I can simply state exact instances where his "super speed" was non
> existent, at least, in the cases of hyperbole and baseless claims from both
> Sonic and people like yourself.
> 
> ...


First off, you're the one making baseless claims.
You havn't proved--well anything.
And people shouldn't prove one wrong, they should rather prove themselves right, which you appearently havn't.



> Just 1, and it was to move his daughter aside from it. A feat that was
> never repeated.


Oh, since it was only done once it means it's not ture ...



> Concession accepted.


Failed attempt to notice sarcasm.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 5, 2008)

I accept that you cannot name anything to state otherwise. I have, you haven't.

So although we can dance around this as much as you want, I am content in
knowing that you cannot back up any of your statements, whereas I can and have.

Next time you argue AC Sonic, don't do it with me around. ;D


----------



## DeusExMachina (Feb 5, 2008)

I really don't get why people are dismissing Sonic shadow boxing feat just because the context of that feat was "comedy". Sure it was a comedy, but does that mean that Sonic, given the circumstances, can't really do shadow boxing? Granted I can understand that it was more like one of those "one time deals", but I don't think we should dismiss that feat as a joke.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 5, 2008)

The reason why it's being dismissed is easy. He is physically touching
his shadow and claiming that it requires faster than light speed to do so.

You can just as easily touch your own shadow. Does that make you faster
than light? The answer is no, it doesn't. What a lot of people seem
to ignore is the utter stupidity of him being able to DAMAGE his own
shadow.

Furthermore, any *INTELLIGENT* AC Sonic reader can tell you that the early
issues of the series before issue #19 were strictly cartoony and childish.
Akin to a Disney Adventures comic book.

As it is, only select few characters or instances are brought up in the current
serious series. Most other stuff is either non-canon, or written off as comedic,
and therefore has no real relevance (much less credibility) to the current storyline.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Feb 6, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> The reason why it's being dismissed is easy. He is physically touching
> his shadow and claiming that it requires faster than light speed to do so.
> 
> You can just as easily touch your own shadow. Does that make you faster
> ...



Euhm no, its about being *faster* then your shadow. Not touching it. You make a vid about being faster then it if its possible.

Maybe since the comic is based of the cartoon that its cartoony? As it is plotline's came back in the later issue's like The Chosen One and E.V.E. You cant prove its non-canon.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 6, 2008)

Red Exodus said:


> I accept that you cannot name anything to state otherwise. I have, you haven't.


No you havn't, you've picked out what you've liked and dismissed the rest.



> So although we can dance around this as much as you want, I am content in
> knowing that you cannot back up any of your statements, whereas I can and have.


Again, you havn't.



> Next time you argue AC Sonic, don't do it with me around. ;D


Agree, it's a waste of time. Since you believe what you want and not what's stated in the comics, it's not like anyone can convince you.


----------



## Fang (Feb 6, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Euhm no, its about being *faster* then your shadow. Not touching it. You make a vid about being faster then it if its possible.
> 
> Maybe since the comic is based of the cartoon that its cartoony? As it is plotline's came back in the later issue's like The Chosen One and E.V.E. You cant prove its non-canon.



Gag scene is a gag scene.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Feb 6, 2008)

TWF said:


> Gag scene is a gag scene.



Ok, ill post a non gag scene.



According to wikipedia the speed of electricity is bout 2/3 the speed of light. Seeing as hes 1/3 faster hes ftl.


----------



## Red Exodus (Feb 6, 2008)

Once again Sasori fails by not being able to tell the difference
between gag scenes and legitimate feats.

Seriously kids, just stop. You're further embarrassing yourselves
worse each time.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 5, 2009)

Seriously. Red Exodus is right here. He gave legitimate reasons to back up. Sonic fans always wank despite cold facts. It wasn't about picking what are good for him. So according to you guys, Goku can breathe in space as he went to the moon to drop those rabbit guys. Wait. Humans in DBZ can breathe in space right? Hey! Arale was pushing the earth with utter ease. And she is connected to DBZ series!! So DBZ cast have strength above planet pushing!!! See the point?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2009)

So we can't use gag facts in any series ? Why ? Feats are Feats, or lots of comedy shounen manga will have their feats reduced.

Super Sonic rapes horribly anyway.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

What I still don't get is how a guy with no actual power description describing speed is able to hit anyone. I swing so hard it goes FTL......

Whatever guys...whaaaatever.

And yes, I know the comics say it happened so it's canon...whatever.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

We can't use gag feats when events in the comic book which transpired AFTERWARDS (when the plot is serious) completely contradicts them.

Sonic can barely travel halfway across America in a few seconds. And that's his very most upper limit. Barring Super Sonic.

Sonic's fight agains Enerjak wasn't too impressive either, all Sonic did was take a few energy blasts and get buried some unspecified distance in the ground. 


Hey, why do you hate Ian Flynn so much Red? I think his writing fits the series and is at least better than Mike Gallager's.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2009)

He and Knuckles did collapse a pocket dimension from what I hear.


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah? So what? This is Sonic vs Hulk not Sonic and Knuckles vs Hulk.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2009)

Well maybe it should be Sonic and Knuckles vs. Hulk. Knuckles is cooler than both of them.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 5, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Well maybe it should be Sonic and Knuckles vs. Hulk. Knuckles is cooler than both of them.



That requires at least 2 chaos emeralds to collide at full power. Not on his own, as far as I know.


----------



## Dexion (Jan 5, 2009)

This is Archie Sonic, sonic loses,
Video game sonic sends him out of existence.


----------



## bitesize (Jan 5, 2009)

You can use any feat, regardless if its a gag feat or not, not to mention that Sonic has 'real' feats of him dodging multiple shots of lightning and going around the world in seconds, so its not like it isn't 'consistent' either.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 6, 2009)

If we are to use 'gag feats', then Hulk thunderclaps the universe they're in


----------



## KawpyNinja (Jan 6, 2009)

whats a gag feat?


----------



## Federer (Jan 6, 2009)

Hulk jumps and claps till the world explodes. :rofl


----------



## bitesize (Jan 6, 2009)

Testrun said:


> If we are to use 'gag feats', then Hulk thunderclaps the universe they're in


Hulk is not capable of doing that anyways, (assume you are talking about when the Hulk thunderclapped the "universe buster")


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 9, 2009)

Can Hulk breathe in space? (I dont read DC comics) If so he gets owned by Super Sonic because he gets chaos controled into space OR if he can he still gets owned because Super Sonic is "indestructable" and just too fast. Regular Sonic im not sure about though...


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

What TWF meant is...the fuck ever this thread is stupid because the character is stupid.


----------

